# Đeo kính sẽ khiến mắt: sự thật hay chỉ là tin đồn?



## thuhoai (2/11/18)

*Khi chúng ta già đi, thị lực sẽ kém hơn. Đeo kính dường như có thể giúp bù đắp cho việc thị lực giảm do tuổi tác, song nhiều người lo rằng đeo kính sẽ làm mắt bị phụ thuộc vào kính. Nói cách khác, họ nghĩ rằng nếu đeo kính, thị lực sẽ ngày càng tệ hơn.*

Rất may, nỗi lo lắng đó chỉ là vô căn cứ.



​
_"Đeo kính sẽ không làm cho mắt của bạn tồi tệ hơn"_, Michael J. Duerr, một kỹ thuật viên đo mắt ở Rochester Hills, Michigan nói._ "Khả năng thị lực phụ thuộc vào các yếu tố giải phẫu mắt: đường cong phía trước của giác mạc, sức mạnh khúc xạ của ống kính nội nhãn, và chiều dài của nhãn cầu_. _Đeo kính hoặc kính áp tròng mềm sẽ không thay đổi gì thị lực của bạn"._

Nhưng khi bạn tháo kính ra, mọi thứ có vẻ mờ hơn. Liệu điều đó có phải là mắt cần phải có kính nhiều hơn so với khi trước đây chưa đeo kính? Không phải là như thế. Theo Viện Hàn lâm khoa học Mỹ, sự thay đổi mờ đi đó có lẽ chỉ là do bạn đang quen với việc nhìn thấy mọi thứ rõ ràng. Bây giờ, khi bạn đã nhìn mọi thứ rõ ràng, đã biết thế giới trông như thế nào, sẽ rất khó để quay trở lại - ngay cả khi bạn nghĩ tầm nhìn của bạn vẫn ổn.

Đúng là bạn sẽ nhận thấy càng ngày mình càng cần cần đến các toa thuốc mạnh hơn dành cho mắt, nhưng một lần nữa, đây không phải là hệ quả của việc đeo kính. Tầm nhìn của chúng ta bị suy giảm khi chúng ta già đi, đó là điều không thể tránh.



​
Ngoài ra, những chiếc kính đặc biệt dành cho trẻ em có tật mắt lác hoặc mắt lười, hay nhược thị (tình trạng thị lực ở một mắt phát triển không bình thường) có thể thực sự thay đổi chúng - nhưng theo chiều hướng tốt. Các thiết bị hỗ trợ này sẽ giúp mắt điều tiết. Không dùng chúng mới là có hại, theo Hệ thống Y tế Mayo Clinic ở La Crosse, Wisconsin: _"Không đeo kính có thể dẫn đến thị lực khiếm khuyết vĩnh viễn"._

Tóm lại, theo trang _Popular Science_, đừng sợ đeo kính: Không có bằng chứng nào về việc sử dụng đúng kính sẽ làm thị lực ở cả trẻ em lẫn người lớn tệ hơn. Miễn là bạn kiểm tra mắt hàng năm hoặc hai năm một lần, bạn không nên lo lắng điều gì. Hãy đeo những cặp kính phù hợp với mắt của mình và tận hưởng đặc quyền được ngắm nhìn thế giới một cách rõ ràng, sinh động.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

